# Look Out Pie Eaters!



## stinger608 (Jun 21, 2014)

As the title suggests.............Just found out late yesterday that I got a smoking job with the government under HUD housing authority! 

Within the next couple of months I will be grabbing some great crunching hardware to start competing with you pie eaters. 

     

So.............................Look out you guys!!!!  Bhahahahahaha


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2014)

You can't just say that and not tell us what hardware!

Oh, and congrats on the great job.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> You can't just say that and not tell us what hardware!
> 
> Oh, and congrats on the great job.



Oh I have no idea at this point what hardware. Not even looking at this point. It will be a couple of months to catch up on some serious debits before I can even start looking.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2014)

None the less, this is great. I can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats man.  And I too have a couple more rigs in the works. Have most of the componants now


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats on the job Dano!!!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats, and...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 27, 2014)

I triple dog dare you to match what I'll have. Just paid for a 2nd 3930k this morning.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2014)

With the proper cooling, he could get 5ghz out of that 3930k. It takes a lot to cool it, but it is possible. Add linux for the 25% more performance and you have a heck of a chip to compete against. You have been warned @stinger608


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 27, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I triple dog dare you to match what I'll have. Just paid for a 2nd 3930k this morning.





james888 said:


> With the proper cooling, he could get 5ghz out of that 3930k. It takes a lot to cool it, but it is possible. Add linux for the 25% more performance and you have a heck of a chip to compete against. You have been warned @stinger608




 Man, that is some tough competition going on here..............Hmm, not sure I can compete with that hardware.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dang, I am hoping that this hardware will be still around in a couple of weeks when I am ready to start building the first system:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/2600k-and-asus-p8p67-pro-b3.143914/

However, at that price shipped I just don't see it lasting.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 16, 2014)

PM him, maybe he'll let you put a deposit on it and hold it for you.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay boys and girls. 
Just received my first step in kicking some butt around here. Got an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe and 3770K in today! What kind of sucks is I have to put this combo in a dang full tower case.  Couldn't afford a mATX or mITX case this month. 

I'm comin for ya! There will be more next month! Thinking along the lines of Z97 and chip to go with it. Maybe the Z87 board that Durvelle has if its still available.

Hmm, I am thinking that by the end of the year, which isn't that far off, I will be in the top 5! Bhahahahahaha

Everyone knows of course that I am just picken on ya all.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2014)

An itx in a full tower case is fine. It just makes the case look bigger. Cases are over rated.

Nice combo btw.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> *An itx in a full tower case is fine. It just makes the case look bigger. Cases are over rated.*
> 
> Nice combo btw.



 You do have a point there James!!! I will probably end up putting this combo in the HD Thunder build. 

Got the combo for an insanely cheap price as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2015)

Okay, long time no post in this thread. 

I am putting together another system and calling it "Kreij almost #6". 

I should have it up and running in the next week or so. It will take several days to get it up to speed of course, but look out, here I come. 

specs are: 

Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming

CPU: Intel i7-4790K (Thanks bro, as you KNOW who I am talking too. )

Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16 gig (2 x 8g)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i

Video card: Sapphire HD7970 3 gig

Hard drive: Crucial M4 256 gig SSD

Case: Cooler Master Sniper w/windowed side panel


Over all it should be a great cruncher added to the teem. 

I know I keep giving everyone crap about "here I come" LOL, but all in all it is all about contributing to our most awesome WCG Crunching team!!!!

Go Team TPU!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats on the build, Dano!  That board is great, and that whole system is a sexy piece of pr0n!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, long time no post in this thread.
> 
> I am putting together another system and calling it "Kreij almost #6".
> 
> ...


Awesome system!  Those Haswell CPUs do pretty good PPD for very little power 
(6.4k from the 4770!)


----------



## Arjai (Jan 16, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, long time no post in this thread.
> 
> I am putting together another system and calling it "Kreij almost #6".
> 
> ...


Pics? It's not real, or unreal, unless there are pron pics!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Pics? It's not real, or unreal, unless there are pron pics!!



I am actually waiting on the chip to show up. It should be here Tuesday or Wednesday next week. Then of course I will post up some pics.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2015)

*So, first I want to say that I have decided to dedicate this rig to our own Kreij!!! I have decided to name the rig the Dean Machine. *



Well, due to being bored and really wanting to get some pictures up, I am going to post up pics of what I have so far.

I am only waiting on two other items to finish this build, which both should be here mid week. I figure Wednesday or Thursday. Won't actually be able to build the system until this coming weekend though.
The two items I am waiting on is an i7-4970K chip and a Samsung PM830 mSATA 256 gig SSD.

*First and foremost I want to give a huge thanks to @kenkickr !!!! He knows why I am giving him a huge thanks.    *


*First up in the pics is the awesome new Cougar 700K mechanical keyboard. 
This I want to thank @sneekypeet for a great deal on this awesome board!*



Spoiler: Cougar 700K













*Next up I want to give a big thanks to @Asylum for a great deal on the MSI Z87-G45 Gaming motherboard!*



Spoiler: MSI Z87-G45






















*Now next up is the great Corsair H100i liquid cooling system. This I purchased on another forum and just want to express a big thanks to the great deal I got on this. *



Spoiler: Corsair H100i














*Now on to an amazing deal I got on a 16 gig set of Kingston HyperX Black memory modules. These again where purchased on another forum and I made an awesome deal on this set. *



Spoiler: Kingston HyperX Black















*Now another amazing deal. I grabbed 6 Corsair SP120 fans at an insane price. These again was purchased on yet another forum. four of these are actually going to be installed on the H100i for better cooling.*



Spoiler: Corsair SP120's










*And last up today is an awesome Sapphire DualX HD7970 that I received an amazing deal from our own @ThE_MaD_ShOt !!!*



Spoiler: Sapphire HD7970 DualX










*Well that's it for today. Once I get the chip and the SSD I will update this post with them pictures as well. 

I want to give our Captain a special thanks for all the hard work he does for this awesome crunching team!!!! Thanks a ton @Norton !!!!!*


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2015)

I saw the six-pack of fans for sale.  It was a good deal, but I need a couple of air-flows.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 20, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I saw the six-pack of fans for sale.  It was a good deal, but I need a couple of air-flows.



Actually there were 7 in the deal. I just pictured 6 as that is how many I plan to use............Well, so far.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Actually there were 7 in the deal. I just pictured 6 as that is how many I plan to use............Well, so far.



Thanks for rubbing in the amazing deals you snagged, makes us all feel so jelly the  

Congrats though, nice sweet deals


----------



## Asylum (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Stinger, Glad to see it's going to a good cause.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Actually there were 7 in the deal. I just pictured 6 as that is how many I plan to use............Well, so far.


You can never have too many fans


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow.....Just scored an EVGA X58 Micro and a Xeon W3520 for $35 shipped!!! I actually still have a generic tri-channel set and cooler. Got a hard drive as well. so am good to go for another cruncher. 
Also the prices on them dang hex core chips have come way down so may be looking for one of them next month for a small upgrade to it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 20, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Wow.....Just scored an EVGA X58 Micro and a Xeon W3520 for $35 shipped!!! I actually still have a generic tri-channel set and cooler. Got a hard drive as well. so am good to go for another cruncher.
> Also the prices on them dang hex core chips have come way down so may be looking for one of them next month for a small upgrade to it.



If you're interested in trying a dual socket system, I have a 3520 you can get. Then just hit up Mad Shot for a link to the $129 dual socket 1366 boards he knows of for sale. Up to you, lmk


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2015)

Be careful with that EVGA X58 Micro.... had one burnout on me and it took out the cpu when it did


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Be careful with that EVGA X58 Micro.... had one burnout on me and it took out the cpu when it did



You talking about that 930 I have now? I was told it was fried, was using it as a socket protector on the DFI board I got from Mad Shot


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You talking about that 930 I have now? I was told it was fried, was using it as a socket protector on the DFI board I got from Mad Shot


Yuppers



BarbaricSoul said:


> If you're interested in trying a dual socket system, I have a 3520 you can get. Then just hit up Mad Shot for a link to the $129 dual socket 1366 boards he knows of for sale. Up to you, lmk



The boards I have the line on will only take up to 95 watt cpu's in the X/E/L 5500 and X/E/L 5600 series.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Be careful with that EVGA X58 Micro.... had one burnout on me and it took out the cpu when it did




Well now, that isn't a good sign. 
The board that I got already has some memory issues. The red memory slots work fine but I guess the other ones will not show any thing in them.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just noticed today one of my rigs wasn't crunching since a power outage yesterday, so it was idle for 24 hours 
It doesn't get used for anything else but WCG, so I never check on it and totally forgot when I restarted the other rigs.


----------

